# I got my seeds today!



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 29, 2015)

I finally got my seeds in a very fast mannor really I got them in 7 days which if you ask me is pretty good...but they are all in good shape no packaging problems...



round one of ordering seeds was a success...and I like herbiesheadshop.com also they have very good prices and they reply back to you fast if you have any questions



+1 to herbies!! 

View attachment WP_20150629_002.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2015)

Green Mojo for the beans.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2015)

Woohoo.. have fun.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Bongofury (Jun 29, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 29, 2015)

Lol not at all I have all there info's in another thread...but thanks....im either going with anubis first or cropical fruit


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2015)

I just ordered some Satori seeds from Herbies.  I hope mine come that fast.  Incredibly fast shipping.  

Green mojo for your grow.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## moxie (Aug 26, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess ,,, did you get your seeds , im thinking about using herbies as well ,,,


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 26, 2015)

I would recommend it, very fast for me and when I had a question they answered very quickly and politely.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 26, 2015)

moxie said:


> im thinking about using herbies as well ,,,



I'll vouch for them.  I've ordered three times from Herbies now.  Zero problems.  This last time I got my seeds nine days after ordering.  The first two times were around 12-14 days.  I'm still very much a noob, and I've never used any other seedbanks, but that's because Herbie has been so good to me!


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 27, 2015)

Im prolly gonna use them again.


----------



## moxie (Aug 31, 2015)

ok ,,, I ordered ,,,,, 4 strains and I guess they give freebies too ,,,, I will update your page when I get them ,,, sorry for hijacking it by the way jonnylorenzo ,,, feedback is always good


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 31, 2015)

No problem man go ahead!


----------



## moxie (Sep 2, 2015)

hey jonnylorenzo , are those breeder packs ?


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Sep 3, 2015)

Breeder pack? Im not sure what that is...but they came in seal cardboard packages


----------

